# Sudden changes, desperate for help



## Fourcats (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been reading these forums and your discussions for a few weeks now, and as my symptoms have developed I wanted to join in for advice. Thank you in advance for reading this; I know I typed a novel but I want to be thorough. Please forgive me if it is not posted in the right place. TL;DR at bottom.

Some background: I am 23 year old female with family history of IBS and long term lactose intolerance. I have no health insurance, and due to the recent development of my problems have not been able to see a doctor.

Both my father and my sister were diagnosed with IBS, and I thought I was fortunate enough to have been skipped. Until recently I have not had serious symptoms of IBS, although I had what I would consider more bouts of D than was normal, with frequent abdominal pain and gas. I would say these symptoms were going on for a minimum of 6 years. My lactose intolerance began as a baby (no breast milk, no cow's milk) and improved over the years; I have never been able to drink a glass of milk and not feel heavy, sick to my stomach with tummy trouble. Cheese, ice cream, and the like were not an issue for me, and I could consume them within reason.

Recently I started getting D several times a day, but I attributed it to the LI. I cut back on dairy, which seemed to help at first, but the D, abdominal pain, and gas continued. I was still having D a minimum of three times a day. I began taking Lactaid pills before I had even the slightest amount of dairy and that also seemed to help consistently for a few days, but has become unreliable. The bloating returned and I was stuck in the bathroom for at least 30 minutes each time, having to return within 15 minutes. Being a college student, it is incredibly difficult to have these symptoms and get to classes on time. I began to fear leaving sight of a restroom, and even the walks between classes became hard to bear. I had to leave the university and miss class several times for the comfort of my own home (and hope that traffic was clear.)

In order to cope with this I have started eating a diet consisting mostly of soup, bananas, rice, toast, etc. Even doing this I occasionally get bloating, intense cramps and the feeling of an incomplete BM, which leaves me running to the restroom what feels like every 15 min, or until I can't stand the pain anymore. I also take a single Imodium pill on the days I must eat on campus or when I want to try to eat something more substantial (ex: Thanksgiving!!) but that has begun to backfire, and I am now having C on top of the other symptoms. When not affected by C or D, the bloating and whatnot persist, but I do not have the urgency or constant discomfort.

I am getting desperate about my situation. I live in constant fear that at any moment I will need to find a restroom, I have gut cramps and embarrassing gas, and I just don't know why this is suddenly happening to me. Two months ago I could eat normal amounts of cheese and eat about anything I wanted with minimal repercussions. I know this forum is not here to diagnose me and that I should see a doctor, but I cannot afford the visits and tests they would run. If anyone can give me advice, it would be appreciated immensely. I want to be able to have a happy life again.

TL;DR: sudden increase of IBS-D and lactose intolerance seemingly untreatable has made my life miserable.


----------



## Laura Perry (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you tried probiotics?


----------



## Fourcats (Dec 4, 2013)

I started drinking Kefir, but it gave me very sharp pains in my abdomen. Read that others experienced similar things and I cut back the amount that I was drinking to half of a small cup. I tried taking Align several months ago, when I was having minor flare ups, but I didn't notice any changes. Can you recommend a certain brand?


----------



## Laura Perry (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually I use the Walgreens Brand that includes fiber. When I stopped taking it, I got extremely constipated for about a week and nothing would work. So I started taking it again and things for better, not perfect, but better. Its 5 capsules and I take it before bed with PLENTY of water.


----------

